# OTA/ATSC: Channel Issues (0x11b)



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

These are for OTA issues POST Raven

So: I am asking you all to report your issues... here; (again if you already reported them in the other thread)

Previous OTA Threads:
Elvis - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=75800
Santa - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=73643
-----------------------------------------------------------

Here is what they need to make this as easy as possible.
I know this may seem tedious; but there is 1 of you... and 100's of us.

Your ZIP Code : 60477
Channel # : 2-1
Call-Sign : WBBMDT 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide; Tuning but no A/V; 771

All 4 of those are critical to them, to address the issues as fast as possible.

If you don't know the Call-Sign for the channel
Check: http://www.antennaweb.org/

If you are getting a 771, or just can tune it in.
Please also let us know if you can get it with another receiver/TV

Kinda helps rule out a lack of signal vs other problems.

Again, as usual... thank you all for your help.. Your "neighboors" will never realize how "YOU" helped their TV viewing better in the long run.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm confused...is there anything being done with Raven that has ANY impact on OTA? I thought the channels missing from guide had nothing to do with the firmware, and was simply a database problem. 

I also thought that there was nothing we needed to do (except sit on our hands) and wait for the "missing in guide" stations to magically appear in the guide (assuming we have all channels enabled).

If this is wrong, please let me/us know. 

TIA


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

There are other OTA issues besides just missing guide data. The Elvis updates fixed 2 OTA channels for me that would not tune with the previous release.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Not everyone got either Elvis.
And even though nothing was targeted in OTA... with a system this complex... a fix here, may fix something else... there...


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Will 011B did nothing for my OTA.
Your ZIP Code : 78363
Channel # : 3-1,3-2
Call-Sign KIIIDT, KIIISD
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide; not in Tuning list


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

ZIP: 92129
Channel: 6-1
Call sign: XETV
Description: Was showing up as 31-1 with no reception. Re-did my antenna setup and problem appears to be fixed.


----------



## kaminsco (Nov 27, 2006)

firmware 0x11b

Your ZIP Code : 44138
Channel # : 3-1, 3-2
Call-Sign : WKYCDT (DT2)
Description of Problem: 771, TV picks up no problem (both channels)

Channel #: 3-3
Call-Sign: WKYCDT3
Problem: Channel is in guide, this channel does not exist.

Channel# 49-1,2,3
Call-Sign: WEAODT(2,3)
Problem: 771, TV picks up no probelm.


----------



## boilerjt (Jan 12, 2007)

Firmware 0x11b:

Your ZIP Code : 55901
Channel # : 47-1
Call-Sign : KXLT-DT
Description of Problem: Guide Info OK, Signal 75%, 771 when attempting to tune channel.

No change from 0x119...


----------



## gabek (Jan 20, 2007)

Your ZIP Code : 95050
Channel # : 2.1
Call-Sign : KTVU-DT
Description of Problem: 771. Sometimes tunes in, sometimes does not.

Your ZIP Code : 95050
Channel # : 4.1
Call-Sign : KRON-DT
Description of Problem: 771 Sometimes tunes in, sometimes does not.

Your ZIP Code : 95050
Channel # : 11.1
Call-Sign : KNTV-DT
Description of Problem: 771 Has not tuned in since 10b release.

Your ZIP Code : 95050
Channel # : 20.1
Call-Sign : KBWB-DT
Description of Problem: 771 Sometimes tunes in, sometimes does not.

Your ZIP Code : 95050
Channel # : 44.1
Call-Sign : KBCW-DT
Description of Problem: 771 Sometimes tunes in, sometimes does not.


My H20 receives all channels and has a PERFECT OTA tuner and software. I am coming to the end of my rope with DirecTV and the OTA issues of the HR20!!!!!!


----------



## jeffloby (Dec 3, 2005)

Version:Ox11b

Zip Code#37757
Channel#: 10-2 
Call Sign: WBIR DT2 
Channel not in setup(Guide)

Channel#: 54-4 
Call Sign: WPXK DT4
Channel not in setup(Guide)

I have done a new setup, channels don't appear


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Still missing...

Your ZIP Code : 33461
Channel # : 5-2
Call-Sign : WPTVDT2
Description of Problem: Not in setup, Missing From Guide, "Channel Not Available".


----------



## bigheadwillie (Dec 17, 2006)

For the first time i receive PBS (KPTS). I receive all three stations: 8-1,8-2,8-3.

Lost NBC channel 3-1, 3-2! I have never had a problem with these stations.

Reset ota setting, and redid intial setup and no luck fixing the issue.. Acutally i didnt receive the PBS station until after the clean setup.


----------



## Lfix2 (Dec 13, 2006)

Zip Code: 29302
Channel # : 7.1, 7.2, 7.3
Call-Sign: WSPA-DT
Description of Problem: Channel will tune intermitantly now. It is still very inconsistant and has the 771 error quite often. It seems that if you change the channel it will come in fine one time and the next it will search. It will loose signal intermitantly. 

I did redo setup after the new download and it made no difference.


----------



## HDinVT (Dec 14, 2006)

Release: 11B
Zip: 05452 (Burlington, VT Local Area)

Not in Guide:
WETK-DT 33.1 PBS BURLINGTON VT TBD 97° 32 (33.2 is available and working, but its the stations SD broadcast and programing. 33.1 is PBS-HD in this area)

In Guide and Working(weak signal @ 70% Signal on test; transmittion from same mountain peak as other DT stations. Could VHF be the issue?) 
WVNY-DT 22.1 ABC BURLINGTON VT TBD 97° 13 

In Guide and Working Great(100% Signal strength, watch and records programs):
WFFF-DT, WCAX-DT, WPTZ=DT; WETK-DT 33.2

All channels in the area 100% signal strength on HNS reciever I am using as an OTA tuner.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

zip code 60181
channel #2-1
call sign: wbbmdt
problem: again same with previous updates,no a/v 771 message.guide info correct.All other ota stations signal average around 100%.Tomorrow getting new plasma panny 50px60u,has digital tuner.Will report back tomorrow and I'm sure it will work going thru tv tuner.Please D*can you fix this,the Bears are playing Sunday .Please,your signal on that channel is not always that good. 

Got my panny 50px60u up and running,and wbbmdt comes in most excellent when connected to tv tuner,please D* can you fix this problem?


----------



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 45714 (TV Station's zip code 26101)
Channel # : 15-2, 15-3
Call-Sign : WTAP-DT
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

I receive only 15-1.

I understand that this is an issue between DirecTV and Tribune. Please let me know when these will be fixed. If you tell me now that it will take 6 months, I don't mind posting this info repeatedly. But at least tell me SOMETHING. Is DirecTV selectively fixing this? What is the time line? Why is it taking so long? Thanks!


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

0x011b

60051

7.1, 7.2, 7.3 all come in with 35%

Others seem stronger as well.

Previously, they wouldn't come in at all. Nice fix! I may have to run up to the roof and dial in the antenna a bit more. Thanks DirecTV


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Zip:44131
Channels: 3-1, 3-2, 3-3
Call Sign: WKYC-DT
Description of Problem: 771 message. No signal strength....works directly thru the TV and through my H20 box. However there is EPG info.

Channel: 5-1
Call Sign: WEWS-DT
Description: 771 message...OTA guide info is there....no signal strength.....works everywhere else

Channel 8-1
Call Sign: WJW-DT
Description: same as above

Channel: 19-1. 19-2
Call Sign: WOIO-DT
Description: see above

Channel 25-1, 25-2
Call Sign: WVIZ-DT
Description: same as above (Although I do not expect this to appear as they are on very low power at this time).

Channel: 43-1, 43-2
Call Sign: WUAB-DT
Description:same as above


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 32259
Channel # : 30-2
Call-Sign : WAWS-VT 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

Your ZIP Code : 32259
Channel # : 59-2, -3, -4, -5
Call-Sign : WJEB
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Zip Code: 44139

Symptom: Will not tune 2-1, 2-2 (WKYC, NBC), getting 771 message

Stations will tune, no problem on HR10 with same location.


I note this same problem exists with the H20-100, but the h20-600 tuned the channels no problem, before I returned it due to over-heating.

My guess: There's something hardware related wrong with the ATSC tuner in the HR20-700 and H20-100.


Earl: Please comment. Thank you.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

DCSHOLTIS: Is your h20 the 600 series?


----------



## toph (Dec 19, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 33603
Channel # : 10-1, 10-2
Call-Sign : WTSPDT, WTSPDT2 
Description of Problem: Intermittent 771, signal appears to drop when running OTA from the HR-20. These channels come in without issue connected directly to the TV. No change since 0X10B


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Your Zip code: 27889 Greenville Washington New Bern NC 
Channel 7.3
Call sign : WITN-DT3
Description of problem: Missing from set up, not in guide. Get this channel on other hd tuners.

Channel 35.4
Call sign: WPXU-DT4
Description of problem: Missing from guide and set up, get this channel on other tuners.
___________________________________________________________________________________
Zip code: 27701 Raleigh-Durham NC
Channel 47.3 47.4
Call sign: WRPX-DT3, DT4
Description of problem: Missing from guide and set up Get on other tuners

Channel 62.4
Call sign: WFPX-DT4
Description of problem: Missing from guide and setup, get on other tuners.


----------



## ACD22 (Jan 13, 2007)

Zip Code: 23529
Channel Numbers: 3-2, 3-3,3-4,10-2,13-2,15-2,15-3,15-4,33-2, 43-2, 49-2
Call Signs: WTKR, WAVY, WVEC, WHRO, WTVZ, WVBT, WPXV
Problem: All the main channels (i.e. 3-1, 10-1, 13-1, etc.) come in fine. The sub-channels show good signals on the signal meter, but 771 when you tune to them.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

ZIP Code : 50212
Channel # : 13-2
Call-Sign : WHO-DT2
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

ZIP Code : 50212
Channel # : 17-2
Call-Sign : KDSM DT
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

ZIP Code : 50212
Channel # : 23-1
Call-Sign : KCWI-DT
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

ZIP Code : 50212
Channel # : 34-1
Call-Sign : KEFB-TV
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

ZIP Code : 50212
Channel # : 56-1
Call-Sign : KDMI-DT
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

All are present with other Tuners


----------



## Spongeweed (Sep 15, 2006)

ZIP Code : 70801
Channel # : 33-1
Call-Sign : WVLA
Description of Problem: 711 ERROR

ZIP Code : 71301
Channel # : 5-2
Call-Sign : KALB
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

ZIP Code : 70801
Channel # : 44-2
Call-Sign : WBRL
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide


----------



## barneyz71 (Nov 22, 2006)

Grand Rapids, MI
ZIP Code : 49534
Channel # : 3-1
Call-Sign : WWMT
Description of Problem: Guide ok but no signal


Grand Rapids, MI
ZIP Code : 49534
Channel # : 3-2
Call-Sign : WWMT
Description of Problem: Guide ok but no signal


----------



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

Knoxville, TN
ZIP Code : 37821
Channel # : 10-2
Call-Sign : WBIRDT2
Description of Problem: Not in guide


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

35243
Birmingham, AL
40-2 WJSUDT2 (Weather sub-channel)

Not detected by antenna setup


----------



## dpluta (Sep 5, 2006)

Buffalo, NY

Your ZIP Code : 14051
Channel # : 23-1
Call-Sign : WNLODT 
Description of Problem: 771

Your ZIP Code : 14051
Channel # : 29-1
Call-Sign : WUTVDT 
Description of Problem: 771

Your ZIP Code : 14051
Channel # : 49-1
Call-Sign : WNYODT 
Description of Problem: 771


----------



## Wlater Krenzke (Dec 19, 2006)

After 0x011b

Your ZIP Code : 39077
Channel # : 20-2
Call-Sign : WMPN-DT 
Description of Problem as it is now..still!!: Not in Guide..no A/V..not in setup list. The programming for this channel is listed in the guide under 20-1.


Your ZIP Code : 39077
Channel # : 20-1
Call-Sign : WMPN-DT 
Description of Problem as it is now..still!!: Channel A/V is ok but the Guide information is incorrect. The Guide information shown is for 20-2 instead of 20-1.


I pick it up great with Sony HD300. 

Can't sell the Sony HD300 until we get this channel and we need to sell the Sony!!


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Same as Takes 1-3.

x11B update, reran OTA setup as well.

Your ZIP Code : 49001 Grand Rapids/Kalamazoo, MI market
Channel # : 3-1, 3-2 (digital 2-1, 2-2)
Call-Sign : -1 is WWMT-DT, -2 is a CW subchannel
Description of Problem: Guide data is fine; Tuning but no A/V; 771 error. 0% signal.

Both 3-1 and 3-2 come in fine on a Hughes E-86 DirecTV receiver with 100% signal lock.


----------



## jsh5771 (Aug 19, 2006)

ZIP Code : 20194

Channel # : 26-1
Call-Sign : WETADT 
Description of Problem: 771 - but comes in fine using Sony TV ATSC tuner


----------



## hitdog042 (Dec 7, 2006)

Columbus 43065:

Still getting x711 on 34-1 through 34-4 (PBS) and 28-2 (tube music), but for some odd reason 28-1 is strong. Channels come in with the HR10-250.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

*Before & After 11B*

Your ZIP Code : 27909 (Primary) 27833 (Secondary)
Channel # : 2-1, 2-2, 2-3, 2-4, 2-5 
Call-Sign : WUNDDT
Description of Problem: 771 Error on HR20 but receive strong signal thru TV ATSC. However, all are listed in Guide.


----------



## rar0212 (Jan 8, 2005)

ZIP Code : 70816
Channel # : 33-1
Call-Sign : WVLA
Description of Problem: Channel in Guide; Signal Meter in mid 80's; 711 ERROR


----------



## rabi (Feb 10, 2006)

dpluta said:


> Buffalo, NY
> 
> Your ZIP Code : 14051
> Channel # : 23-1
> ...


I have no problems with these channels



dpluta said:


> Your ZIP Code : 14051
> Channel # : 49-1
> Call-Sign : WNYODT
> Description of Problem: 771


I do have reception problems with this one, but more because of the
direction of my antenna...

Also:
Your ZIP Code : 14227
Channel # : 2-1, 2-2
Call-Sign : WGRZDT 
Description of Problem: 771


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

jal said:


> DCSHOLTIS: Is your h20 the 600 series?


700 Series


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

barneyz71 said:


> Grand Rapids, MI
> ZIP Code : 49534
> Channel # : 3-1
> Call-Sign : WWMT
> ...


49548 same here... pick them up fine with all other equipment


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

Wrong thread. Removing


----------



## jmh27 (Jul 3, 2002)

rar0212 said:


> ZIP Code : 70816
> Channel # : 33-1
> Call-Sign : WVLA
> Description of Problem: Channel in Guide; Signal Meter in mid 80's; 711 ERROR


Same thing here still...

Zip Code: 70809
Channel #: 33-1
Call-Sign: WVLA
Description of Problem: 711 ERROR. {In guide, Signal Meter 95-100%} Just won't tune to it.

How can this be a DirecTV/Tribune problem? The HR20 is getting the signal, it just won't put it up on the screen. This is getting a bit annoying now.

Also but less critical to me:

Your Zip Code: 70809
Channel #: 44-2
Call Sign: WBRL
Description of Problem: Missing from Guide

I reset the OTA setup and ran it again after last night's download


----------



## billt1111 (Aug 16, 2006)

ZIP Code : 76248
Channel # : 21-2
Call-Sign : KTXA
Description of Problem: 
Present in Guide. Channel 21-1 is ok and working fine. However the weather subchannel 21-2 produces a 771 error. The signal strength on the main carrier is 91%. This subchannel has never worked since the first OTA release. I just kept expecting it to be fixed but it has not happened.


----------



## dtb (Dec 22, 2006)

Knoxville, TN
ZIP Code : 37931
Channel # : 10-2
Call-Sign : WBIRDT2
Description of Problem: Not in guide, not available in setup.


----------



## rick11 (Dec 13, 2006)

Have Raven downloaded fine.

Used to receive OTA HD with Sony Receiver
No OTA Digital stations now, 771 code, no signal strength etc.
all in guide with programming. 45243 zip, Cincinnati OH

5.1,2 - WLWT
9.1,2 - WCPO
12.1,2 - WKRC
19.1,2 - WXIX
14.1,2,3,4 - WPTO


anyone else get OTA Digital/HD in Cincinnati area?


----------



## MHElliott (Jan 20, 2007)

CHANNEL 2-1 wbbmdt
ZIP 60614
SHOWS ON GUIDE WITH PROGRAM BUT GIVES 771 ECT
THE SIGNAL METER FOR THE 2-1 CHANNEL SHOWS 0 

I ALSO HAVE A 10-250 RUNNING FROM THE SAME FEED AND NO PROBLEM WITH 2-1


----------



## MHElliott (Jan 20, 2007)

One Other Point. I Am Not Sure But Some Ota Problems With Some Users May Be Due To Problem I Had When First Using 10-250. If The Signal Was Too Strong Also Did Not Get Reception. Being Close To Transmission Points In Chicago I Had To Install A Pot Between Feed And 10-250 To Cut Signal Before Could Get Reception. Dont Know If This Helps.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 60450
Channel # : 38-1, 38-5
Call-Sign : Chicago
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide


----------



## kaminsco (Nov 27, 2006)

MHElliott said:


> One Other Point. I Am Not Sure But Some Ota Problems With Some Users May Be Due To Problem I Had When First Using 10-250. If The Signal Was Too Strong Also Did Not Get Reception. Being Close To Transmission Points In Chicago I Had To Install A Pot Between Feed And 10-250 To Cut Signal Before Could Get Reception. Dont Know If This Helps.


Thanks for the suggestion, however, average person would not have a clue, nor would want to go purchase a pot. Also, what do you do with it on the low signals? Do you lose them since he had to back it off for the strong one. Many TV's ATSC turners do not require this, the HR20 shouldn't either.


----------



## mikeEe (Jan 19, 2007)

Your ZIP Code : 79906
Channel # : 17-3
Call-Sign : KVIA
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

Your ZIP Code : 79906
Channel # : 14-2
Call-Sign : KFOX
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide


----------



## jshochs (Jan 21, 2007)

ZIP Code : 83406
Channel # : 6-1
Call-Sign : KPVIDT
Description of Problem: In guide but 711 error when tuning, no signal on either HR20 tuner. TV tuner gets very strong signal. Worked for a while under 10b until a snowstorm knocked the station of the air for a couple of days. When it came back up, I lost it on my HR20. No improvement under 11b.


----------



## Tmax88 (Oct 2, 2006)

Zip: 20707
Channel: 22-2 & 45-1
Call: WMPT & WBFF
Description: 771....no signal


----------



## gantte (Jan 21, 2003)

ZIP Code : 27513
Channel # : 4-1
Call-Sign : WUNC-DT
Description of Problem: Tuning but no A/V; 771

Same for Channels 4-2, 4-3, 4-4 and 4-5

NOTE; These channels ALL tune in fine with sammy internal ATSC
off the same attic mounted antenna.

This is with 0x11b and I did re-run the Initial Setup for the OTA
but these channels are all missing


----------



## gtmay (Dec 18, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 01749
Channel # : 56-2
Call-Sign : WLVIDT2
Description of Problem: Tuning but no A/V

After the reset from the download of 0x11b on friday and a RBR on saturday this station would tune but I'd get no audio or video. Both times the problem was fixed by going through the antenna setup again.


----------



## ptighe (Jul 21, 2003)

Your ZIP Code : 48382
Channel # : 2-2
Call-Sign : WJBKDT2
Description of Problem: 771 comes up gor a few seconds, then goes to a black screen, no A/V

Your ZIP Code : 48382
Channel # : 7-3
Call-Sign : WXYZDT3
Description of Problem: 771 comes up gor a few seconds, then goes to a black screen, no A/V

Both tune fine on my hr10-250. I can confirm that both of these channels didn't work on 115 as well.


----------



## PolishPoet (Dec 18, 2006)

*Zip Code:* 38002 Memphis TN

10-3 WKNODT3 gets 771


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

*Zip Code: 34286*

Channel: 26-1
Call Sign: WZVN
Description of Problem: 771 searching for OTA signal. No to very low signal strength on meter. Mits TV tunes this channel in high 90's

Channel: 26-2
Call Sign: WZVN
Description of Problem: 771 searching for OTA signal. No to very low signal strength on meter. Mits TV tunes this channel in high 90's

Channel: 30-1
Call Sign: WGCU
Description of Problem: 771 searching for OTA signal. No to very low signal strength on meter. Mits TV tunes this channel in high 80's

Channel: 30-2
Call Sign: WGCU
Description of Problem: 771 searching for OTA signal. No to very low signal strength on meter. Mits TV tunes this channel in high 80's

Channel: 30-3
Call Sign: WGCU
Description of Problem: 771 searching for OTA signal. No to very low signal strength on meter. Mits TV tunes this channel in high 80's

Channel: 36-1
Call Sign: WFTX
Description of Problem: 771 searching for OTA signal. No signal strength on meter. Mits TV tunes this channel in high 90's

Channel: 40-1
Call Sign: WWSB
Description of Problem: 771 searching for OTA signal. No to very low signal strength on meter. Mits TV tunes this channel in high 80's

Channel: 44-1
Call Sign: WTOG
Description of Problem: 771 searching for OTA signal. No to very low signal strength on meter. Mits TV tunes this channel in high 90's

Channel: 46-1
Call Sign: WTVK
Description of Problem: 771 searching for OTA signal. No to very low signal strength on meter. Mits TV tunes this channel in high 90's

Channel: 49-1
Call Sign: WRXY
Description of Problem: 771 searching for OTA signal. No signal strength on meter. Mits TV tunes this channel in high 80's

Channels 30-1, 30-2, 30-3, 40-1, 44-1, and 46-1 are new channels I have lost with this release. Overall, OTA tuners are worse now with this release, even the channels the HR20 used to report at 100 percent now show in the high 80's. Ox10b better release for OTA sensitivity.

Sorry Earl, you were wrong, this IS NOT the release everyone was looking for.

Please, oh please DTV, get these OTA tuners working correctly. I never would have thought that the HR10 OTA tuners would have ever been better than the HR20. If I lose any more channels, I will be relagated to watching my OTA with my Mits TV tuners. I would have thought the new OTA tuners would have been as least as good as those in the H20, which I have heard nothing but good things about. I am getting very annoyed at these OTA tuners. 

And yes, this is after I totally reset the OTA in my HR20.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Strejcek said:


> Sorry Earl, you were wrong, this IS NOT the release everyone was looking for.


I think this was a stability-only release, not a "be-all, end-all." I'm surprised that there are any OTA changes at all w/ 11b. (I can say I'm not seeing any.)



Strejcek said:


> Please, oh please DTV, get these OTA tuners working correctly. I never would have thought that the HR10 OTA tuners would have ever been better than the HR20. If I lose any more channels, I will be relagated to watching my OTA with my Mits TV tuners. I would have thought the new OTA tuners would have been as least as good as those in the H20, which I have heard nothing but good things about. I am getting very annoyed at these OTA tuners.
> 
> And yes, this is after I totally reset the OTA in my HR20.


I feel your pain. But I think most who have compared the HR10 and the HR20 tuners give a slight edge to the HR20. I do. Don't own an H20, but my understanding is that there was one version w/ a superior tuner and one that is pretty much equal to the HR20.

Hopefully you'll be able to get your issues resolved soon. I know it's frustrating.


----------



## rabi (Feb 10, 2006)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=798906&postcount=77

Everytime I would do a download of new release candidates, I would go through and redo my OTA antenna setup, but I would NOT retype my zip code...

After reading this post, I redid the setup and RETYPED my zipcode..
MY ext 771 ISSUES ARE HISTORY!!!!!

EVEN channel 2-1!!!!


----------



## billt1111 (Aug 16, 2006)

kaminsco said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, however, average person would not have a clue, nor would want to go purchase a pot. Also, what do you do with it on the low signals? Do you lose them since he had to back it off for the strong one. Many TV's ATSC turners do not require this, the HR20 shouldn't either.


Not true. I have had a Samsung, a Thomson, and a Sylvania ATSC receiver. They all had the same problem with signals that were too strong.


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 22015
Channel # : 26-1, 26-2,26-3,26-4
Call-Sign : WETA
Description of Problem: 771 intermittently but mostly no signal. Now stronger and working-perjhaps this is a station issue?



This was a strong station (in the 80's) with the HR10-250.


----------



## nikwax (Jan 1, 2007)

Zip: 97214
Channel: 2-1
Call sign: KATU
Issue: after redoing OTA setup, no signal for 2-1. I rotated my antenna 90 degrees horizontally and 90 vertically and have a signal again for 2-1. All stations in this area broadcast from the same antennas, so it is curious that the signal should be so dramatically different for this station after the update. BTW, this new orientation only works for 2-1, I have to reorient the antenna for the other stations.


----------



## nikwax (Jan 1, 2007)

rabi said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?...6&postcount=77
> 
> Everytime I would do a download of new release candidates, I would go through and redo my OTA antenna setup, but I would NOT retype my zip code...
> 
> ...


that's an invalid link...could you redo it?


----------



## ltrain20 (Dec 12, 2006)

ZIP Code : 50322
Channel # : 13-2
Call-Sign : WHO-DT2
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide


ZIP Code : 50322
Channel # : 23-1
Call-Sign : KCWI-DT
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

ZIP Code : 50322
Channel # : 34-1
Call-Sign : KEFB-TV
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

ZIP Code : 50322
Channel # : 56-1
Call-Sign : KDMI-DT
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide


----------



## ksninew (Sep 30, 2006)

rabi said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?...6&postcount=77
> 
> Everytime I would do a download of new release candidates, I would go through and redo my OTA antenna setup, but I would NOT retype my zip code...
> 
> ...


I just redid my OTA antenna setup again and retyped my zip code but still no 2-1. Its in the guide but no signal with the HR20. I'm able to get 2-1 just fine with my other receiver.

Is anyone in the Chicago area able to get 2-1 with their HR20?


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Zip Code: 95076
Channel: 8-1
Call Sign: KSBWDT / KUNODT

KSBW is my local channel 8. Apparently San Jose/San Francisco also has a channel 8 (KUNO). If I set SJ/SF as my secondary local market, the list shows 8-1 KUNO and 8-1 KSBW.

I don't get the KUNO channel, so I unselect it and only have KSBW selected.

Unfortunately, any time the system resets (had a rbr today and it resets when I force the release candidates to download), my list of channels changes so that instead of KSBW being selected, KUNO is selected.

So I just have to go in and unselect KUNO and reselect KSBW. Just kind of a hassle...


----------



## katesguy (Jan 12, 2007)

zip 60142
WBBMDT
Shows in guide
771
Sig good off of ant into Hitachi 42 plasma
White screen


----------



## solo1026 (Mar 21, 2006)

Jacksonville, Florida

Before and After 0x11b

Zip Code: 32225
Channel #: 30.1
Call Sign: WAWSDT
Description of Problem: 771 Error! searching for sat signal.

After 0x11b

Zip Code: 32225
Channel #: 7.1
Call Sign: WJCTDT
Description of Problem: 771 Error! searching for sat signal.

NOTE; These channels ALL tune in fine with my internal ATSC TV
off the same attic mounted antenna.

Thanks


----------



## Pizzle_Wizzle (Dec 18, 2006)

Before & After 0x11b

Zip Code: 35749
Channel #: 54.1,54.2
Call Sign: WZDXDT
Description of Problem: 771 Error! searching for sat signal. Info in guide, 81% signal on TV tuner


----------



## rabi (Feb 10, 2006)

nikwax said:


> that's an invalid link...could you redo it?


fixed in original post...

Here it is as well


----------



## jwilkens (Oct 13, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 08098
Channel # : 12-1
Call-Sign : WHYYDT 
Description of Problem: 771

Change since previous revisions: now shows a signal ~70% on signal meter.
This station recently changed from 55 to 50 UHF. Channels 12-2 and 12-3 come in fine. Tried zip code code 77642 which has a channel 12-1 at UHF 50 and this worked - 12-1 WHYYDT came in fine. D* please fix channel mapping!


----------



## fl_dba (Sep 29, 2006)

After 0x11b and redoing intial setup of OTA including retyping zipcode:

Zip code: 33813
Channel #: 10-1
Call Sign: WTSPDT
Description of problem: Tuner #1 88% signal strength, tuner #2 signal not acquired. 771 error when I select this channel

Channel #: 13-1
Call Sign: WTVTDT
Description of problem: No signal on either tuner

Channel #: 28-1
Call Sign: WFTSDT
Description of problem: Tuner #1 59% signal strength, tuner #2 96%

Can receive other OTA channels such as 3-1, 8-1,16-1, 44-1


----------



## priusguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Your ZIP Code: 78703
Channel #: 42-1
Call Sign: KEYEDT
Description of Problem: No A/V (tunes with 100% signal strength)


----------



## rabi (Feb 10, 2006)

Well, all the problems that were fixed for me yesterday have re-emerged tonight...

I redid the setup again, and still 771


----------



## superchief (Dec 22, 2006)

ZIP Code : 89135
Channel # : 3-1 & 3-2
Call-Sign : KVBCDT
Description of Problem: Tuning but no A/V; 771

Downloaded 11b, RBR;

Did OTA install (re-entered zip code)

No change.

Reset OTA & then did install (enter dash to reset, entered zip code)

No change.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

rabi said:


> Well, all the problems that were fixed for me yesterday have re-emerged tonight...
> 
> I redid the setup again, and still 771


Sorry it didn't give you a permanent fix. I think it is mostly for people who don't see their local channels show up after running setup. I think the default is in Ca. wherever D* is located, and that's what I got in my guide even though the setup listed my zip code. I didn't get my locals until I entered the numbers. I hope they get this resolved quickly.

GH


----------



## kaminsco (Nov 27, 2006)

billt1111 said:


> Not true. I have had a Samsung, a Thomson, and a Sylvania ATSC receiver. They all had the same problem with signals that were too strong.


Sorry your list of TV's wouldn't do it. My world: the Sony picks them up no problem, strong and weak, and looking at post in this thread, many state how their TV can pick it up but, the HR20 cannot. This leads me to my orginal statement, many TV's ATSC turners can pick them up.

thanks


----------



## davidrumm (Dec 2, 2005)

Your ZIP Code : 74437
Channel # : 2-2
Call-Sign : KJRH Radar 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide;

Your ZIP Code : 74437
Channel # : 6-1, 6-2
Call-Sign : KOTV and CH19 digital
Description of Problem: In Guide but get 771. This changed with 11b, was working before 11b.


----------



## caeboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Here is what I am seeing. ( Note no changes since 0x115)

Problems in Norman, OK 73072

ZIP Code: 73072 
Channel #: 14-2, 14-3, 14-4, 14-5
Call-Sign: KTBO-DT 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide, Present and tunable on H20 connected to the same antenna (note 14-1 is present in the guide and tunable)

ZIP Code: 73072 
Channel #: 30-1
Call-Sign: KTUZ-DT 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide, Present and tunable on H20 connected to the same antenna 

ZIP Code: 73072 
Channel #: 62-4
Call-Sign: KOPX-DT 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide, Present and tunable on H20 connected to the same antenna (note: 62-1, 62-2, and 62-3 are present in the guide and tunable)


----------



## kevinv (Feb 2, 2004)

Your ZIP Code : 75701
Channel # : 51-1 / 51-2
Call-Sign : KFXK 
Description of Problem: IN GUIDE, 771 / WORKS FINE WITH H20



Your ZIP Code : 71101
Channel # : 12-3
Call-Sign : KSLA 
Description of Problem: MISSING FROM GUIDE/ WORKS FINE WITH H20

Your ZIP Code : 71101
Channel # : 21-2
Call-Sign : KPXJ
Description of Problem: MISSING FROM GUIDE/ WORKS FINE WITH H20


----------



## jcormack (Jan 19, 2007)

Your ZIP Code : 26542
Channel # : 10-1 / 10-2
Call-Sign : WVFX 
Description of Problem: No signal
Secondary Market (Pittsburgh, primary)

Can receive 12-1 (same area, Clarksburgh, wv)


----------



## slaz55 (Sep 22, 2006)

x011b

Your ZIP Code : 60618
Channel # : 5-1 / 5-2
Call-Sign : NBCDT
Previously had this station

Channel # : 2-1
Call-Sign : CBSDT
Have never recieved this station although my Samsung STB does recieve it.


----------



## bovac97 (Nov 9, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 53033
Channel # : 58-1, 58-2, 58-3, 58-4
Call-Sign : WDJTDT
Description of Problem: Included in Guide; message 771 looking for OTA channel

58-1 worked with release 0x10b but stopped working sometime using 0x115. Forced 0x119 hoping it would work but it didn't. Went back to 0x10b and still doesn't work. Forced 0x11b, still doesn't work. 58-1 is in the guide but signal on both OTA tuners is -0-. I receive every other channel from Milwaukee (tower is about 20 miles away). I even receive three channels from Madison (towers are 60 miles away). 58 is not available as a local HD channel off satellite. Luckily I can get the CBS HD feed OTA from Madison.


----------



## RJK2 (Dec 18, 2006)

ZIP Code 35750
Channel # : 25-3
Call-Sign : WHIQ 
Description of Problem: Channel not included after off air scan with HR-20 and not in guide. Channel found with H-20 off air scan, but no guide information included. It looks like DirecTV does not know about new sub-channel. 25-1 and 25-2 found by both HR-20 and H-20. Both in guide.


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

ZIP Code of market selected: 64101 (Kansas City) I chose Topeka as my primary market, with KC as secondary
Channel # : 50-4
Call-Sign : KPXE-DT4 (Worship channel)
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide (can receive with HR10-250)


Channel # : 50-3
Call-Sign : KPXE-DT3 (i West feed)
Description of Problem: Incorrectly labeled as Worship (Tribune data is wrong)

Channel # : 16-1, 16-2, 16-3, 16-4, 16-5
Call-Sign : KTAJ-DT
Description of Problem: KTAJ digital tower is located in Kansas City, but because KTAJ analog is located in St. Joseph, MO (different DMA), KTAJ does not show up in guide when Kansas City market is chosen during setup. (I have Topeka and KC selected as my areas and do not want to add St. Joseph just for KTAJ. My HR10-250 found the station on a scan but does not show guide data for it) Its true RF is 21.


----------



## jmartinez93 (Dec 14, 2006)

Tucson, AZ - REVISED FOR TUCSON

NOTE: Last OTA Initial Setup after '0x11B' 1/20/2007 10:30PM MST
ALSO, 771 error message channels were being received with 0x104;

Zip Code - 85737
Channel# - 4.1
Call Sign - KVOADT
Description of Problem - Appears in Guide, 771, 0% signal, Great signal on Samsung 6187W TV

Channel# - 6.1
Call Sign - KUATDT
Description of Problem - Appears in Guide, 771, 0% signal, Great signal on Samsung 6187W TV

Channel# - 6.2
Call Sign - KUATDT2
Description of Problem - Appears in Guide, 771, 0% signal, Great signal on Samsung 6187W TV

Channel# - 6.3
Call Sign - KUATDT3
Description of Problem - Appears in Guide, 771, 0% signal, Great signal on Samsung 6187W TV

Channel# - 6.4
Call Sign - KUATDT4
Description of Problem - Appears in Guide, 771, 0% signal, Great signal on Samsung 6187W TV

Channel# - 9.1
Call Sign - KGUNDT
Description of Problem - Appears in Guide, 771, 0% signal, Great signal on Samsung 6817W TV

Channel# - 11.1
Call Sign - KMSBDT
Description of Problem - Appears in Guide, 771, 0% signal, Great signal on Samsung 6187W TV

Channel# - 13.2
Call Sign - KOLDDT2 (News Now)
Description of Problem - Missing from Guide, Great signal on Samsung 6187W TV

Channel# - 18.1
Call Sign - KTTUDT
Description of Problem - Appears in Guide, 771, 0% signal, Great signal on Samsung 6187W TV

Channel# - 27.1
Call Sign - KUASDT
Description of Problem - Appears in Guide, 771, 0% signal, Great signal on Samsung 6187W TV


----------



## abruns (Dec 15, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 79904
Channel # : 14-2
Call-Sign : KFOX DT DOPPLER RADAR CHANNEL
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide 

It shows up on my old Direct HD tuner but not the HR20


----------



## Rocketj (Jan 8, 2007)

I didn’t see any improvement as far as my local OTA channels go with this update. I still only get the FOX and CBS locals with the OTA tuner. 

Your ZIP Code : 61704 (Bloomington, IL)

Channel # : 19-1, 19-2 
Call-Sign : WHOI-DT (ABC)
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error , 0% signal, came in on HR10 and TV tuner 

Channel # : 25-1, 25-2 (NBC) 
Call-Sign : WEEK-DT
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error, 0% signal, came in on HR10 and TV tuner

Channel # : 12-1, 12-2, 12-3 
Call-Sign : WILL-DT (PBS)
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error, 0% signal, came in on HR10 and TV tuner

Channel # : 47-1, 47-2, 47-3 (PBS)
Call-Sign : WTVPDT
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error, 0% signal, came in on HR10 and TV tuner

Channel # : 17-1 
Call-Sign : WAND-DT (NBC)
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error, 0% signal, came in on HR10 and TV tuner

Channel # : 20-1 
Call-Sign : WICS-DT (ABC)
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error, 0% signal, came in on HR10 and TV tuner


----------



## ChicagoJerry (Dec 15, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 60653
Channel # : 2-1
Call-Sign : WBBMDT
Description of Problem: ERROR 771. SHOWS IN GUIDE BUT DOES NOT TUNE IN.


----------



## empire_of_one (Jan 19, 2007)

0x11b

ZIP: 21228
Channel: 11-1
Call sign: WBALDT
Description: This channel disappeared sometime in the last 24 hours. Shows up correctly in Guide, but tuning to the OTA channel gives a 771 Searching for Signal message. This channel has been working fine both before and after I updated to 11b originally on Friday night, but now it won't tune since at least 8pm Monday night EST. I unplugged HR20 for 15 minutes, attempted to return to 10b (got 11b again instead) and re-did initial OTA setup, and nothing has brought this channel back.

all other local OTA channels I receive are still coming in fine, and in the signal meter I'm getting 98-100% signal strength on 11-1, same as 2-1, 13-1, 45-1 and 54-1.

ZIP: 21228
Channel: 11-2
Call sign: WBALDT2
Description: Same as above.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Here's the channels my Samsung SIR-TS360 can receive that the HR20 cannot.

ZIP Code : 60007
Channel # : 2-1
Call-Sign : WBBMDT
Description of Problem: Tuning but no A/V; 771

ZIP Code : 60007
Channel # : 20-2
Call-Sign : WYCC2
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

ZIP Code : 60007
Channel # : 26-3
Call-Sign : WFBT
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide


WYCC2 channel 20-2 technically doesn't broadcast any programming right now except for the color bars 24 hours a day, so I can MAYBE understand why it's not in the guide, but it is on the air so it should be made available to the guide.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

I have run a few of the System Tests and have found that my Second OTA Tuner has a signal strenght of 0% but my First OTA is reading in at 85%. I am running 0x11b.


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 89883
Channel # : 14-1
Call-Sign : KJZZDT
Description of Problem: Channel listed in guide as channel 99-1 when it is 14-1. Channel 99-1 is the home channel for USDTV in the Salt Lake City market. I don't think USDTV will let D* air that one.


----------



## DaHound (Nov 20, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 36107
Channel # : 22
Call-Sign : WBMM 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide; Tuning on TV tuner


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

mridan said:


> zip code 60181
> channel #2-1
> call sign: wbbmdt
> problem: again same with previous updates,no a/v 771 message.guide info correct.All other ota stations signal average around 100%.Tomorrow getting new plasma panny 50px60u,has digital tuner.Will report back tomorrow and I'm sure it will work going thru tv tuner.Please D*can you fix this,the Bears are playing Sunday .Please,your signal on that channel is not always that good.
> ...


Signal meter on panny has 2-1 wbbmdt Chicago with a signal strength of 90%


----------



## raramaker (Dec 19, 2006)

barneyz71 said:


> Grand Rapids, MI
> ZIP Code : 49534
> Channel # : 3-1
> Call-Sign : WWMT
> ...


49418 - Same problem - Guide OK, no signal, OK on other equipement


----------



## tony7521 (Sep 5, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 32507
Channel # : 5-2
Call-Sign : WKRG-DT2
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide


----------



## ItsMeJTO (Dec 22, 2006)

011b : Zipcode 27539 Raleigh NC

Channel # : 4.1, 4.2, 4.3, 4.4, 4.5
Call-Sign : WUNC-DT
Description of Problem: shows on TV ota tuner, 771 on HR20

Channel # : 5.1, 5.2
Call-Sign : WRAL-DT
Description of Problem: shows on TV ota tuner, 771 on HR20


Channel # : 11.1, 11.2, 
Call-Sign : WTDV-DT
Description of Problem: shows on TV ota tuner, 771 on HR20


Channel # : 50.1, 50.3
Call-Sign : WRAZ-DT
Description of Problem: shows on TV ota tuner, 771 on HR20

+ many other out of area analog and digitals not listed, do the same thing.


D* wants to send a Tech out to fix it .... Can we all say DOH !! 
I've bin installing ota antennas for decades now, have OTA signal meter etc, all show strong signals and all work on my Sharp Aquas TV tuner just fine.
Why can't D* just open the tuners to ALL ota signals and let us choose which ones need a guide or not. TV guide worked for years, it's not going to stop now.
Tell D* to stop limiting the channels we "used to get" just because it doesn't tie in with their local advertising agreements. Why should we suffer because D* can't get it right (for all markets)
I realize it's going to make recording somewhat difficult for the channels that are not listed in the guide, so list em all darn it. 
Let us pick through em and get what we want.


----------



## Sing1gniS (Jan 14, 2007)

Zip code: 31216

Channel #: 58-1

Call-sign: WPGA

Problem: Getting 771 for a second and then blank screen, no a/v.

Just received update today and no previous problems.


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Zip:44129

My Setup: 6' UHF/VHF rooftop antenna sitting above the drop ceiling in my basement. It is above grade. All regular channels ae received when connected directly to the TV.

Channels: 3-1, 3-2, 3-3
Call Sign: WKYC-DT
Description of Problem: 771 message. No signal strength.

Channel: 5-1
Call Sign: WEWS-DT
Description: Works Fine. Was fine prior to 11b.

Channel 8-1
Call Sign: WJW-DT
Description: Works fine. Was fine prior to 11b.

Channel: 19-1. 19-2
Call Sign: WOIO-DT
Description: sporaticly viewable

Channel 25-1, 25-2
Call Sign: WVIZ-DT
Description: 771 message. No signal strength.

Channel: 43-1, 43-2
Call Sign: WUAB-DT
Description:Works sporadictically.

Was suggested to me that maybe I should try cutting down the antenna. Or am I just gonna have to run it up to the roof?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Zip:49548
Channel 3.1 3.2 (2vhf)
Call Sign: WWMT-DT
Description: 771 message. No signal strength.

If you find something that 'fixes' your OTA please post here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=77279


----------



## archesdrive (Jan 4, 2007)

For Grand Junction, CO

Zip: 81505
Channel: 4.1
Call Sign: KFQX-DT (Fox Network)
Missing from guide

This one is important, at least to me.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 60661
Channel # : 2-1
Call-Sign : WBBMDT
Description of Problem: ERROR 771. SHOWS IN GUIDE BUT DOES NOT TUNE IN.


----------



## empire_of_one (Jan 19, 2007)

empire_of_one said:


> 0x11b
> 
> ZIP: 21228
> Channel: 11-1
> ...


I rechecked these today and now they're back. I didn't do anything to the unit, no RBRs or anything, they came back on their own.


----------



## pressureputt (Dec 20, 2006)

Buffalo, NY

ZIP Code : 14052
Channel # : 2-1 and 2-2
Call-Sign : WGRZ-DT
Description of Problem: Error 771. Shows in guide. Able to get signal when connected directly to TV and with previous versions of HR20 software


----------



## TomMac (Dec 23, 2006)

Kettering, OH

ZIP Code : 45440 (Primary Market)
Channel # : 19-2 (Secondary Market ZIP 45201)
Call-Sign : WXIXDT-2
Description of Problem: Missing from OTA channel list, missing from guide. I have reset the receiver and re-scanned OTA. STill no channel 19-2


----------



## Richi (Sep 13, 2006)

Earl, will the HR20ever be able to just do a scan AND accept whatever is present EVEN WHITOUT the presence of the guide? There are a few stations south of the border that are now transmmiting in HD and we need to record a few programs.


----------



## Ozone007 (Dec 22, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 64801
Channel # : 12-1
Call-Sign : KODEDT 
Description of Problem: Guide info is available, but no tuning; 771.

This channel can be tuned successfully with the ATSC tuner within my TV.


----------



## woodyww (Jan 11, 2007)

Lake Charles Louisiana
Zip Code 70601
Call Sign: KLTL DT
Channel : 18-1
Description of Problem: Missing from the Guide
This channel can be tuned succesfully with the ATSC tuner in my TV


----------



## woofpup (Feb 8, 2006)

jwilkens said:


> Your ZIP Code : 08098
> Channel # : 12-1
> Call-Sign : WHYYDT
> Description of Problem: 771
> ...


I second this. WHYYDT (12-1) shows 771 error but signal strength in antenna setup shows 80+% on my unit after the update. Tried resetting off-air setup and then doing initial off-air setup over again (along with a reboot) but no help. 12-2 and 12-3 come in fine. Seems to just be the 12-1 channel mapping issue like jwilkens says.


----------



## gvmarino (Jan 17, 2007)

Your ZIP Code : 23116
Channel # : 8-2
Call-Sign : WRIC-DT 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide; 8-1 Shows but no 8-2


----------



## msjcpa (Oct 25, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 22003
Channel # : 5-1
Call-Sign : WTTG
Description of Problem: 771, I am able to get this channel on my 10-250 with a signal in the low 90s

Your ZIP Code : 22003
Channel # : 50-1
Call-Sign : WDCW
Description of Problem: Signal is 10-15 points below signal received on 10-250


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

hasan said:


> ZIP Code : 50212
> Channel # : 13-2
> Channel # : 17-2
> Channel # : 23-1
> ...


I was just reviewing this thread. I was curious why you thought this was an issue? I get 47 local channels here in the chicago area with my antenna direct to my TV. I am only getting 27 or so via the HR20 and not all of those are giving the same good signal my TV has. But for the guide part, I think this is a "feature" of using the method of typing in your zipcode, so they can go to some database and see what they have and give that to you on the HR20. IMHO that method is just asking for issues like this.

I can give a list of 20 some OTA channels (you are only listing 5) not in their database for my zipcode. Anyway, I believe this is a "feature" more than an "issue".


----------



## rwrussom (Mar 1, 2005)

Zip: 93420
Channel: 3.1
Call Sign: KEYT
Problem: Ongoing audio drop out for initial setup of HR20. Did not change with new release. No picture problems, no pixelization, no other channels. 1 second audio drop every 30-60 seconds. Station engineer suggested possible compression problem.


----------



## kevinv (Feb 2, 2004)

Your ZIP Code : 71101
Channel # : 45-1
Call-Sign : KSHV
Description of Problem: IN GUIDE ; SIGNAL STRENGHT 90; GET MESSAGE 771


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

gcisko said:


> I was just reviewing this thread. I was curious why you thought this was an issue?


Simple ... any and all channels that are "Missing from Guide" are an issue because these customers obviously aren't able to view the channels they should be getting with the OTA tuner in the ird.

Don't forget that tons of D* customers (like me) only have "HD Ready" televisions and don't own a seperate HD tuner device. We rely on our ird's OTA tuner to give (or at least attempt to give) us what is freely publicly available to our areas.



gcisko said:


> I get 47 local channels here in the chicago area with my antenna direct to my TV. I am only getting 27 or so via the HR20 and not all of those are giving the same good signal my TV has. I can give a list of 20 some OTA channels (you are only listing 5) not in their database for my zipcode.


Then by all means, you should list all 20 of the channels you don't get. I bet many people around here don't even know there are more channels they could be getting. Help out your fellow Chicagoans by listing them.

That is the other reason why this thread is here. This isn't supposed to be dedicated to the 771 error. Look at Earl's first post of thread and how he lists "missing from guide" as one of the examples. If everyone would list the stuff, I'm sure D* would add the stuff to his guide.

P.S. - that poster was from zip 50212 Ogden, Iowa ... not St. Charles, Illinois.



gcisko said:


> But for the guide part, I think this is a "feature" of using the method of typing in your zipcode, so they can go to some database and see what they have and give that to you on the HR20.
> 
> Anyway, I believe this is a "feature" more than an "issue".


It used to be a "feature" when D* allowed his other ird's to scan for OTA. Now that this new ird can't scan, we "require" the guide data. If the data isn't there, then it's a flaw/issue because the channel is untuneable.



gcisko said:


> IMHO that method is just asking for issues like this.


Yeppers, but the customers didn't design the HR20 .... D* did.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Supervolcano said:


> Simple ... any and all channels that are "Missing from Guide" are an issue because these customers obviously aren't able to view the channels they should be getting with the OTA tuner in the ird.


I claim that since D* is doing this via some database based on zipcode, you are getting what they want to give you. 


Supervolcano said:


> Then by all means, you should list all 20 of the channels you don't get. I bet many people around here don't even know there are more channels they could be getting. Help out your fellow Chicagoans by listing them.


D* Is well aware of what is missing. 


Supervolcano said:


> P.S. - that poster was from zip 50212 Ogden, Iowa ... not St. Charles, Illinois.


So? My point was that doing this based on zipcode is the wrong way to do it. But since that is how it is being done, you are getting less than what you should. If someone from D* tells me they would add the missing channels I would provide it. But I would have thought Earl would have given that info to them long ago.


----------



## forum junkie (Sep 9, 2004)

zip code 98597

Give me back 0x10b please. Every release since has dropped my signal stength for all the Seattle stations 10 - 15 points. Going back always cured it but now that 0x11b has gone national, I can't go back.

Maybe DTV could give us a choice to always revert back to a previous release.


----------



## woofpup (Feb 8, 2006)

woofpup said:


> I second this. WHYYDT (12-1) shows 771 error but signal strength in antenna setup shows 80+% on my unit after the update. Tried resetting off-air setup and then doing initial off-air setup over again (along with a reboot) but no help. 12-2 and 12-3 come in fine. Seems to just be the 12-1 channel mapping issue like jwilkens says.


*It seems DirecTV fixed this!* I turned it on tonight and 12-1 WHYYDT came through great. Thanks!


----------



## boilerjt (Jan 12, 2007)

boilerjt said:


> Firmware 0x11b:
> 
> Your ZIP Code : 55901
> Channel # : 47-1
> ...


This station is now working for me!!! Since I live in a small market with no local HDTV from D*, I can now record 24 in HD


----------



## woodyww (Jan 11, 2007)

Zipcode: 70601
Channel: 7-1
CAll sign: KPLC-DT
Problem: 0% signal strength. Guide data is available. Error 771
Excellent signal strength through television ATSC tuner.


----------



## ChicagoJerry (Dec 15, 2006)

For those of us having problems tuning in WBBM (CBS) in Chicago, there was a story in today's tribune about how many people are having the same issue.

Ch. 2 sets HDTV hotline for Super Bowl viewers

By Eric Benderoff
Tribune staff reporter
Published January 26, 2007, 2:36 PM CST

Time is running out if you want to watch the Super Bowl on a high-definition television and you haven't made the purchase. Likewise, if you haven't contacted the cable company or a satellite provider to help you receive a high-definition signal before the game, you better hurry.

There is another choice: Use an antenna to receive a high-definition signal over the air, assuming you have an HDTV. Super Bowl XLI will be broadcast in high definition by CBS Corp.

But across Chicago, some people have trouble using an antenna to receive the HD signal broadcast by WBBM-Ch. 2, so the station has established a hotline to help viewers with an HDTV tune into the game.

The station also has posted instructions for receiving the signal on its Web site (http://cbs2chicago.com).

The station recommends people use a "properly sized" antenna that is roof mounted and it "highly discourages the use of attic antennas and portable indoor antennas, including old-fashion 'rabbit ears.' "

For additional reception issues, call the station's HD hotline at 312-202-2375. Leave a detailed message and a station engineer will return the call, according to the station.

Copyright © 2007, Chicago Tribune


----------



## Brownie (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm new to D* and I am in an area that does not yet receive locals via the dish, so I am having an OTA Antenna installed tomorrow. I initially had a HR20 DVR, but a direct tv rep told me that would work with an OTA antenna and said I needed the basic HR20. Is that true? Why?


----------



## purpledave (Oct 23, 2006)

Here is an update on my OTA issues with 11b:

I lost my channel 11-1 when OxFA was released, never got it back on Ox115, but then for a couple of days after forcing the 11b version, I was receiving all the local HD through my HR20-700.

For the past week, here is my situation: Zip Code: 80921
Channel 5-1 KOAA HD
Message 771, Signal Meter Tuner 1: Not Acquired, Tuner 2: 36%
Program information on Guide is there. 
Good reception on my Mits. TV Tuner
On TIVO HR10-250: Signal Meter, Tuner 1 & 2: in the 40's

Channel 11-1 KKTV HD
Message 771, Tuner 1: Not Acquired Tuner 2: 28%
Guide info is there
Good reception on Mits. TV Tuner
On TIVO: Tuner 1: 71 Tuner 2: 71


----------



## davros74 (Jan 27, 2007)

Here are the following stations that my HR-20 cannot tune (not in program guide) which my HTL-HD can search and find without any issues.

Your ZIP Code : 52402
Channel # : 2-2
Call-Sign : KGAN-DT2
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide (2-1 is present, 2-2 is not)

Your ZIP Code : 52402
Channel # : 9-2
Call-Sign : KCRG-DT2
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide (9-1 is present, 9-2 is not)

Your ZIP Code : 52402
Channel # : 28-2
Call-Sign : KFXA-DT2
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide (28-1 is present, 28-2 is not)

Your ZIP Code : 52402
Channel # : 48-4
Call-Sign : KPXR-DT4
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide (48-1, 48-2, 48-3 are present, 48-4 is not)

All these channels show up on any tuner that can do a search. These appear to just be missing from the HR-20 APG. (I really miss not being able to just search for local OTA channels like my HTL-HD will).


----------



## purpledave (Oct 23, 2006)

Here is a comparision of the signal strength on my HR20-700 for HD locals on antenna for Tuner 1 & Tuner 2: 
Zip Code: 80921

Channel/Call Sign Tuner 1 Tuner 2

5-1 KOAA HD Not Acq. 36% 
8-1 KTSC DT 41% 59%
11-1 KKTV HD Not Acq. 28%
13-1 KRDO HD 58% 67%
21-1 KXRM DT 43% 54%

My conclusion: Tuner 2 Signal Strength is much better than on Tuner 1.

Is this normal with others...??


----------



## woodyww (Jan 11, 2007)

purpledave said:


> Here is a comparision of the signal strength on my HR20-700 for HD locals on antenna for Tuner 1 & Tuner 2:
> Zip Code: 80921
> 
> Channel/Call Sign Tuner 1 Tuner 2
> ...


I'm having similar problems. Tuner 2 is consistently at least 25% higher than tuner 1. I asked for and am receiving a receiver. I don't know if it is hardware or software, but I think it is hardware, because the first HR20 I received, both the OTA tuners were hot with numbers consistently in the 70's and 80's. Unfortunately it had a dead #2 Sat tuner.


----------



## swandersen (Jan 16, 2007)

ZIP Code : 60525
Channel # : 2-1
Call-Sign : WBBMDT 
Description of Problem: In Guide; Tuning but no A/V; 771


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

ZIP - 35243
Market: Birmingham, AL (DMA #40)

Channels: 60.2 through 60.5
Digital Frequency 26
Call Sign: WTJP
Problem - Channel 60.1 shows up in the list of available OTA stations but none of the subchannels do.

Channel: 40.2
Digital Frequency: 9
Call Sign: WJSU-DT2
Problem - main channel (40.1) shows in list of available OTA stations just fine, but weather sub does not


----------



## Sing1gniS (Jan 14, 2007)

Zip Code: 31216

Channel: 41-1

Call-sign: WMGT

Problem: Tuning but no A/V.

Just started today. Everything was fine before.


----------



## keithl1967 (Jan 21, 2007)

zip code: 17112

channel: 27-1; 27-2

Call sign: WHTMDT

Problem: HR20 gets very low(25% max)/no signal. TV tuner is getting 95-98%.


----------



## keithl1967 (Jan 21, 2007)

has anyone had problems/issues corrected as a result of this thread--how will that work--where does thins info go?


----------



## RonOhio (Jan 2, 2007)

firmware 0x11b

Your ZIP Code : 44306

Channel # : 3-1, 3-2
Call-Sign : WKYCDT (DT2)
Description of Problem: 771

When I test signal strength it says 'No Signal' It comes in at about 90% on my HR10-250's and 95% on MYHD PC card.

Channel #: 3-3
Call-Sign: WKYCDT3
Problem: Channel is in guide, this channel does not exist.


----------



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

RonOhio said:


> firmware 0x11b
> 
> Your ZIP Code : 44306
> 
> ...


Same problem for me HD Locals Zip code 44054
No 3-1 3-2 0r 3-3 (WKYC) on HR20 with latest 0x11b. Did not work on previous versions also. I have 2 H20 and they come in fine. Also through my tv tuner.


----------



## YankeeFan (Jan 31, 2006)

Firmware 0x11b
ZIP Code : 33543
Channel # : 66-1, 66-2, 66-3, 66-4, 66-5
Call-Sign : WXPX DT
Description of Problem: 

1. HR20 says it should be 66-1,66-2,66-3,66-5,66-6

2. 66-6 is constantly on 771 (0% signal since the station is NOT transmitting that subchannel)

3. 66-4 (the one I am interested in) cannot be tuned in (I get it fine on my TV's HD tuner, but the HR20 says "Channel Not Available"

4. Guide Data is all screwed up....66-3's program listing shows up in the guide under 66-2 and vice-versa

5. Why the *&%@# can't this thing just scan the channels in like every other tuner on the market????


----------



## jackm (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm thinking of getting the HR20 receiver and am trying to find out how OTA works compared to the H20. I currently am using the H20 for over the air and it works excellent. I live about 30 minutes north of Utica/Rome in the Adirondack Foothills and I'm able to get everything from Syracuse and two stations from Utica. I don't want to make the investment in the unit - if OTA is not working up to snuff. Thanks for the help.


----------



## DCFSCAZARES (Dec 4, 2006)

ZIP Code : 91724
Channel # : 46-1
Call-Signal : KFTR
Description of Problem: BLACK SCREEN (NO SIGNAL)

Channel #: 34-1 
Call-Signal : KMEX
Description of Problem: VERY WEAK SIGNAL


----------



## jostanton (Nov 15, 2006)

zip code: 89107

3-1, 3-2, DT 2

KVBC-DT Las Vegas, NV no signal, 771

Channels come in fine on 10-250 and TV tuner.


----------



## cottonchopper (Oct 4, 2006)

Zipcode: 72211
Channel: 4-1
Call sign: KARK
Details: Guide problems. No shows have first run set, so will not record with that option, but the SD channel is correct.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Harrisburg/Lancaster, PA market (zip code 17022)

Channel - 27.1/27.2 and 21.2

Callsign: WHTM and WHP

Details: I now have the 120 update and can't get WHTM-DT anymore. keithl1967 mentioned the same thing above but was before this new release candidate. Weird thing is that now with 120, I can periodically get WHP-DT (21.1) when before I could never get it. I still can't get WHP-DT (21.2) however.

Did 120 'sort of' help OTA a little and make other stuff worse? OTA/ATSC improvement wasn't listed in the release notes if I recall. I still think OTA needs to be vastly improved on the HR20...major issue being sensitivity.

--------------------------

Sorry, this may belong in the 120 update discussion.


----------



## keithl1967 (Jan 21, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> Harrisburg/Lancaster, PA market (zip code 17022)
> 
> Channel - 27.1/27.2 and 21.2
> 
> ...


----------



## hiltsy855 (Jul 31, 2006)

zip - 51106
channel - 27.2
call sign - KSIN
problem - does not show up in guide


----------



## turls (Jul 8, 2006)

Zip: 62626
Channel: 14.1 AND 14.2
Callsign: WSEC-DT
Problem: These are switched according to guide data (14.1 has 14.2 shows and vice-versa). This has also been an issue as long as I can remember in Snapstream data


----------



## turls (Jul 8, 2006)

Zip: 62626
Channel: 14.3
Callsign: WSEC-DT
Problem: In guide, but black screen (not sure if it is actually active or not)

EDIT: 14.3 did show up later. The issue from the post above this remains (14.1 and 14.2 are switched)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DirecTV has made note of every channel you have reported.

So I am going to unstick this for now... Untill there is a new version that targets OTA improvements.


----------



## YankeeFan (Jan 31, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Untill there is a new version that targets OTA improvements.


To me the only OTA improvement will be letting the box scan for all available channels....


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

keithl1967 said:


> n3ntj said:
> 
> 
> > Harrisburg/Lancaster, PA market (zip code 17022)
> ...


----------



## jhrhodes (Feb 2, 2007)

ZIP Code : 31792
Channel # : 27-1
Call-Sign : WTXL-DT

Description of Problem: Channel in Guide; Tuning but no A/V; 771; I can receive when antenna is connected directly to TV


ZIP Code : 31792
Channel # : 40-1
Call-Sign : WTWC-DT

Description of Problem: Channel in Guide; Tuning but no A/V; 771; I can receive when antenna is connected directly to TV


----------



## hokiefan11 (Oct 7, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 22901
Channel # : 16-1
Call-Sign : WVAW
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

Your ZIP Code : 22901
Channel # : 19-1
Call-Sign : WCAV
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

Your ZIP Code : 22901
Channel # : 27-1
Call-Sign : WAHU
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

Your ZIP Code : 22901
Channel # : 27-2
Call-Sign : WAHU
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide


----------



## Marzo (Jan 12, 2007)

Your ZIP Code : 55311
Channel # : 2-2
Call-Sign : KTCA-DT (TPT-HD)
Description of Problem: Missing from Guide (KTCA just added 2-2 in addition to 2-1)

Your ZIP Code : 55311
Channel # : 45-2
Call-Sign : KSTC-DT
Description of Problem: Missing from Guide (never has been) (only 45-1 shows in guide, 45-2 is used for HD feeds for sporting events)


----------



## Jeffro (Dec 24, 2006)

Earl, please pass this info to your Directv contacts

Zip Code: 50401

3-2
KIMT-SD
Missing From Guide (Weather Radar)

24-2
KYINSD1
Missing From Guide

Thanks, Jeffro


----------



## brittonx (Dec 26, 2006)

YankeeFan said:


> To me the only OTA improvement will be letting the box scan for all available channels....


I couldn't agree more. The HR20 should allow us to scan for available OTA signals regardless of if the guide knows about them or not. This is how my old Toshiba DST3000 worked. It was great. In the early digital OTA days it let me pick up every station in range at a time when some did not have entries in the APG (Advanced Program Guide).

Another desirable feature would be the ability to enter the raw channel number. For example, in Rochester, NY on the DST3000, I could punch up 59-1 (WHAM-DT' actual channel frequency for Digital) and then shortly channel banner would map to 13-1. I believe there is data in the stream that carries the channel number mapping.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

keithl1967 said:


> has anyone had problems/issues corrected as a result of this thread--how will that work--where does thins info go?


Yes mine was fixed with 0x120 . Had to do a reset of everthing and my missing OTA came in when i rest the OTA scan vie my zip code.


----------



## archesdrive (Jan 4, 2007)

Grand Junction, CO update:

Zip: 81505
Channel: 4-1
Call Sign: KFQX-DT (Fox network)
Problem: Missing from guide

Zip: 81505
Channel: 5-1
Call Sign: KREG-DT (CBS)
Problem: In the guide, but tuning....771 etc. (Signal is good going directly into
TV's ATSC tuner)

Zip: 81505
Channel: 17-1
Call Sign: KRMJ-DT (PBS)
Problem: Not is the guide for this channel

I'll be a happy camper if these problems get resolved soon. I have 2 ea HR-20s and have no other problems.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

waynebtx said:


> Yes mine was fixed with 0x120 . Had to do a reset of everthing and my missing OTA came in when i rest the OTA scan vie my zip code.


No here in Chicago. CBS, the VHF channel, does not work. Also, my experience is that the HR20 tuners are vastly inferior to my plasma TV tuner, and this is fairly common amongst many threads here.


----------



## caeboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Here is what I am seeing witn 0x120 . ( Note no changes since 0x115)

Problems in Norman, OK 73072

ZIP Code: 73072 
Channel #: 14-2, 14-3, 14-4, 14-5
Call-Sign: KTBO-DT 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide, Present and tunable on H20 connected to the same antenna (note 14-1 is present in the guide and tunable)

ZIP Code: 73072 
Channel #: 30-1
Call-Sign: KTUZ-DT 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide, Present and tunable on H20 connected to the same antenna 

ZIP Code: 73072 
Channel #: 62-4
Call-Sign: KOPX-DT 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide, Present and tunable on H20 connected to the same antenna (note: 62-1, 62-2, and 62-3 are present in the guide and tunable)

Are these issues going to be addressed by the DirecTV team? Do we need to start a new tread to help give more visibility to these problems?


----------



## tinyiota (Feb 9, 2007)

Zip Code: 16801/16802/16803/16851

Channel# : 24-2
Call : WATM-DT
Description: Missing on HR20, Appears as "Regular Schedule" in DTivo guide

Channel# : 24-3
Call : WWCP-DT
Description: Channel is SD subchannel on 24 in our area. Does not appear in HR20 guide. Appears as "regular schedule" in DTivo guide.

WATM (the 'owners' of channel 24-DT) is owned by the same ownership group as WWCP. In the northern part of the DMA, WATM-DT (24) carries WWCP as an SD subchannel. In the southern part of our DMA, WWCP-DT (29) carries WATM as an SD subchannel.

In my location, I do not receive channel 29, so I have to get WWCP (fox) from the SD subchannel on 24.

when I tune 8-1 on the HR20, I get "771". I can "see" the SD subchannel on the DTivo, but no guide data is available.


----------



## Wlater Krenzke (Dec 19, 2006)

After 0x12a.. 2/7/07

Your ZIP Code : 39077
Channel # : 20-2
Call-Sign : WMPN-DT 
Description of Problem as it is now..still!!: Not in Guide..no A/V..not in setup list. The programming for this channel is listed in the guide under 20-1.


Your ZIP Code : 39077
Channel # : 20-1
Call-Sign : WMPN-DT 
Description of Problem as it is now..still!!: Channel A/V is ok but the Guide information is incorrect. The Guide information shown is for 20-2 instead of 20-1.


I pick it up great with Sony HD300. 

Can't sell the Sony HD300 until we get this channel and we need to sell the Sony!!


----------



## jgolden (Feb 12, 2007)

ZIP Code : 61874
Channel # : 17-2
Call-Sign : WAND-DT (weather)
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide, available via antenna on tv.


----------



## mwhip (Aug 17, 2006)

Not sure if my problem applies but here is the issues:

ox12a
ZIP Code: 75228
Channel #: 33-1, 33-2
Call-Sign: KDAF-DT and KDAF-DT2
Description of Problem: Antenna strength is showing 90%-100% on each channel however when tuned to it is searching for signal.


----------



## turls (Jul 8, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> DirecTV has made note of every channel you have reported.
> 
> So I am going to unstick this for now... Untill there is a new version that targets OTA improvements.


Oh really, Earl? I got this today (from the station engineer) when I had finally had it while waiting seemingly forever for something to get fixed on WSEC-DT here in Illinois and decided to try a fax (after already posting here, adding an entry to the web page in a newer thread, and trying to e-mail the station and it getting bounced).



> I received and read your facsimile message this afternoon... I just (1422hrs) checked the guide data we're transmitting at its source and on an over-the-air receiver and it is correct. 14-1 showed "Reading Rainbow"; 14-2 showed "War"; 14-3 showed "Create". I called Tribune Data Services and spoke with our customer rep and, sure enough, they had 14-1 & 14-2 reversed. I asked that they correct the situation and they assured me they would.
> 
> Please let me know when the on-screen guide is correct for your market (I cannot view it from here).


I mean, this is as about as basic a fix as it can get--and it didn't get done by DirecTV. My posts about issues with this channel were posted in this thread the day before you posted your response--this was 9 months ago--and I've had it on the web page in the newer post for at least a couple of months after complaining in that thread that it was never fixed.

Obviously many of the issues in these threads must have been resolved by DirecTV or there would be more complaint followups than there have been--but in my case I should have just contacted the station earlier--and I'd recommend that for anybody here as well if you don't get your issue fixed rather soon.

Of course, maybe Tribune dropped the ball and they may again and this may not get fixed after all.


----------



## fbearman2000 (May 1, 2008)

ZIP Code : 16506 (Erie, PA)
Channel # : 35-1, 35-2 are both missing from guide
Call-Sign : WSEE, WBEP 
Description of Problem: 35-1 and 35-2 are missing From Guide; However 16-1 and 16-2 exist improperly (really 35-1 is 16 UHF so I think that is the mix up) Obviously can't acquire 16-1 and 16-2 even though they have proper call-signs listed on them!

Other receivers I have scan and pick-up 35-1 and 35-2 perfectly!

Thanks for your support!


----------

